# Muzzleloaders



## Jim (Mar 14, 2008)

Been looking at a TC Encore. I like the versatility of being able to change barrels. Alli know is that having one buys me an extra 2 weeks of deer hunting. I want to make the right purchase because this one will last forever.


Is there anything I should look for in a muzzleloader?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 14, 2008)

I've never used a muzzleloader, but I have never heard a bad report about any Thompson Center gun.


----------



## Z-Man (Mar 14, 2008)

I have two CVA Kodiaks which I like a lot. The first 2 years, maybe 3 years, that I had them they both shot within 2 inch groups at 100 yards. I have shot a lot of rounds through them, but now the groups are not so tight. I can still hit a small paper plate at 100 yards. I may try changing the breech plugs this summer. I've taken 3 does at 75 yards and a 10 pt at 20 yards.

I have 2 encores and 2 contenders, but none are muzzleloaders. They all shoot nicely. TC has pretty good customer service, too. I had a 30 year old 44 Mag pistol barrel that I stripped the scope mount holes. They sent me a brand new barrel within 6 weeks. Also, one of my contender frames was not working properly and they fixed it for free.

Good luck deciding.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2008)

Z-Man said:


> I have two CVA Kodiaks which I like a lot. The first 2 years, maybe 3 years, that I had them they both shot within 2 inch groups at 100 yards. I have shot a lot of rounds through them, but now the groups are not so tight. I can still hit a small paper plate at 100 yards. I may try changing the breech plugs this summer. I've taken 3 does at 75 yards and a 10 pt at 20 yards.
> 
> I have 2 encores and 2 contenders, but none are muzzleloaders. They all shoot nicely. TC has pretty good customer service, too. I had a 30 year old 44 Mag pistol barrel that I stripped the scope mount holes. They sent me a brand new barrel within 6 weeks. Also, one of my contender frames was not working properly and they fixed it for free.
> 
> Good luck deciding.



Customer service goes along way...I might jsut get the TC encore.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Z-Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have two CVA Kodiaks which I like a lot. The first 2 years, maybe 3 years, that I had them they both shot within 2 inch groups at 100 yards. I have shot a lot of rounds through them, but now the groups are not so tight. I can still hit a small paper plate at 100 yards. I may try changing the breech plugs this summer. I've taken 3 does at 75 yards and a 10 pt at 20 yards.
> ...



Jim I have 2 T/C Muzzleloaders. A 50 Cal. White Mountain & a 50Cal Black Diamond. I use the Black Daimond for all of my gun hunting during the season. Their both excellent guns. I have not shot the Encore but I hear nothing but good things about it.

I highly recommend a T/C Muzzleloader. I've used them for the past 10 years.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 17, 2008)

The only muzzleloaders I have used are flintlocks, and most of them have been T/C. I personally have a T/C Firestorm in synthetic and stainless. I love this gun. It shoots great, black powder or pellets, and clean up is very easy with a breach plug. I have also used my g-pops T/C hawkins and carbine. I have no experience with inline muzzloaders, but the T/C with the interchangeable barrels looks very nice. I wonder if you can turn it into a nice single shot slug gun?

I have only had good experiences with T/C guns. My Dad and I have been eyeing the encore pistol or contender, or whatever its called, for years.


----------



## switchback (May 29, 2008)

I have a cva eclipse hunter inline w/scope that I bought yearrrrrrrrrrrrs ago. It's been a good one. Now days the oncore, Knight and a few others are alot easier to clean because of the way they break down (quicker). I use loose powder but when I run out I'll probably go to pellets.

I shot a doe with mine the first time I took it out. I've been in Texas now for about 8 years and finally hunted some public land where I could use it and shot an 8 point the first time to hunt that piece of land and first time to use it in Texas after 8 years of it sitting. I pretty much bow hunt only now


----------



## bcritch (Aug 17, 2008)

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp;jsessionid=T04IB24KRPPHDLAQBBISCNNMCAEFEIWE?id=0061266&type=pod&cmCat=email&cm_cat=3609&cm_ven=email-bc&cm_pla=HA-0100&cm_ite=pod0061266&eid=473398&cmp=I080816A&seg=FI1&cnt=3609&ctb=pod0061266&_requestid=19621

on Sale $100 off


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 18, 2008)

Jim did ya ever get your TC Encore?


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2008)

no not yet....Im looking at this deal, but I need a new barrel for my shotgun.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 19, 2008)

What are you looking for? (shotgun)

At one time, they were making m/l barrels to swap onto standard shotgun actions.


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> What are you looking for? (shotgun)
> 
> At one time, they were making m/l barrels to swap onto standard shotgun actions.




I'm looking for a fully rifled Sabot slug barrel.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 19, 2008)

For a............ :lol:


----------



## bluegill slayer (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Jim,
I know you probably have your heart set on an encore and understandably why but i have a cva wolf and so does my dad. It is a great little gun for $140. wont break the bank very true buy a nice little csope for it and you are set. it has got break action and all that. shot a deer at 80-90 yard open sights! I will tell you to get the T/C SHockwave bullets thare the best in this gun 250 grain bullet and 2 50grrain 777 pellets and you are set!


----------



## FishFry (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought a picture might help you make up your mind. I've had this for 5 seasons now, it's been good to me. I take it you're looking for a rifled barrel for a shotgun you have already, how about just getting a rifled slug and a muzzleloader barrel for the encore?
Hunting season is got to be starting up soon for you.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2008)

Fishfry...Keep twisting my arm :mrgreen:


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 15, 2008)

i got a cva but i dont no wat its called lol but ive shot deer with it at 150 yards and it groups preatty good


----------

